
Scott Meyers: Advice to Prospective Book Authors (2003) - Tomte
https://www.aristeia.com/authorAdvice.html
======
chalst
Generally good advice. I think self-publishing is an increasingly viable
route, and is covered by Kawasaki & Welch in
[http://apethebook.com/](http://apethebook.com/)

The advice about getting a lawyer rather than an agent is very interesting.

Incidentally, the piece is from 2003, so the title here should have "(2003)"
at the end.

